
Who controls your Facebook feed - dodders
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/cover_story/2016/01/how_facebook_s_news_feed_algorithm_works.html
======
fwn
My newsfeed experience drastically improved the minute they allowed to disable
generic this-happened-x-years-ago posts.

That said I think it's reasonable to assume that some further control
mechanisms for the user might make a better experience. On the other hand
there is probably a point where possible configuration hurts the experience.

